# No (ya) ... sino...



## traduttoretraditore

Bonsoir à tous
La structure NO+ SINO dans cette phrase me cause un mal de tête horrible: Comment le traduire et est-ce que NO+SINO= une forme positive telle que: "Tout ceci *n'est que* la conséquence de.".. blablabla 

Voici la phrase en question
"Todo ello *no *es consecuencia *sino *de la recogida y estudio selectivo del material arqueológico en función del interés de cada investigador."
Merci d'avance


----------



## Outsider

> "Tout ceci n'est que la conséquence de...."


C'est même ça.


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Bonsoir OUTSIDER
Donc NO+ SINO= solamente? C'est simple la vie  merci


----------



## GURB

Hola
No...sino= no...más que= sólo que l'on donne souvent comme équivalentes ne le sont pas en réalité.
No...sino étant beaucoup plus restrictif.
ICI= *Tout cela n'est rien d'autre que la conséquence...
*Hasta pronto...para la cena!


----------



## totor

*No es más que la consecuencia* o *sólo es la consecuencia*.


----------



## Domtom

-
No es lo que vale, sino el valor sentimental que tiene.

Mi intento  

Ce n’est pas ce qui coûte, mais la valeur sentimentale qui compte.


----------



## essai

Yo utilizaría:

"Ce n'est pas son prix, mais sa valeur sentimentale"
"Ce n'est pas son prix, mais la valeur sentimentale qu'il renferme"

Para utilizar las palabras tuyas, habría que corregirlo en
"Ce n'est pas ce que ça coûte, mais la valeur sentimentale qui compte"


----------



## GilbertAndré

Ce n'est pas ce qu'il coûte, mais la valeur sentimentale qu'il a.
L'important ce n'est pas ce qu'il coûte / son prix, mais plutôt la valeur sentimentale qu'il a.


----------



## Domtom

GilbertAndré said:


> ...qu'il a.


 
Muchas gracias a los dos.

Pero... ¿realmente queda bien en francés terminar una frase con _qu'il a_, y punto?


----------



## GilbertAndré

Si. Un ejemplo: La chance qu'il a !


----------



## Tiga

Creo que es la última pregunta por hoy. ¿Cómo diríais en Français: "no sólo se comprueba por..., sino que convierte..."?.

¿Estaría bien "non seulement elle se vérifie par..., mais encore elle transforme..."?.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## CitizenClaire

Sans la phrase complète, je suis incapable de répondre...


----------



## Tiga

Excuse-moi...

Voici la phrase: 
La consecución de un sistema de educación superior verdaderamente compatible y comparable no sólo se comprueba por el notable incremento de su competitividad internacional, sino que convierte a este sistema en centro de atracción para instituciones de educación superior, investigadores, docentes y estudiantes de todo el mundo.


----------



## totor

Tiga said:


> "non seulement elle se vérifie par..., mais encore elle transforme..."



Yo diría

*"non seulement elle se vérifie par..., mais encore elle fait de ce système un foyer d'attraction..."*

Pero mejor espera respuestas nativas.


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Salut tout monde: j'ai des problèmes avec le mot espagnol "sino" dans la traduction de la phrase qui suit en caractères gras:

"*no me titularé sino hasta el verano*"

Ici ma tentative: "je n'obtiendrai mon diplôme jusqu'a l'été". Je ne suis pas très heureux avec la possibilité d'un simple rôle décorative de "sino" dans cet case, ou avec l'inexistence d'un équivalente en français du sens de l'expression.


----------



## jprr

Hola,

Je n'obtiendrai *mon* diplôme *que* cet été
je n'obtiendrai *pas mon* diplôme avant l'été

jusqu'à cet été je n'obtiendrai pas mon diplôme


----------



## Isis34

jprr said:


> je n'obtiendrai *pas mon* diplôme avant l'été



Creo que ésta es la mejor opción.


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

Merci beaucoup à les deux ! La seconde option c'est la meilleure, mais la première, c'est justement ce que je cherchais. Et excuse moi pour le gros erreur avec l'adjective possessive... !


----------



## ashenpashen

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos, encontré una cita de Napoleon (supuestamente), pero no he podido encontrarla en francés. Como no lo hablo bien, quiero ponerla aquí para corregir mi traducción.

La cita (como la encontré en español)-     _En los negocios de la vida no es la fe lo que salva, sino la desconfianza._
La cambié al francés así, pero no estoy segura de que tenga sentido-   _Dans les affaires de la vie ce n'est pas la foi ce qu'il sauve, mais la méfiance._


¡Muchisimas gracis por ayudarme!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
_Dans les affaires de la vie, ce n'est pas la foi ce qu'il  *qui* sauve, mais la méfiance._

_También se utiliza esta cita, muy similar:_
Dans les affaires du monde, ce n'est pas la foi qui sauve, mais plutôt l'incrédulité


----------



## llenadedudas

Hola!!! Tengo problemas al traducir "no sólo no es así" en esta frase que se encuentra dentro de un artículo de una revista de economía:

Para Bruselas este dato no sólo no es así, sino que el desempleo seguirá subiendo en España en 2010.


----------



## llenadedudas

Ah vale! gracias por explicarme que debo poner un intento, lo siento no lo sabía! 
Pero creo que me he equivocado al hacer el enlace o algo...porque la lengua a la que quiero la traducción es al francés.


----------



## Arrius

Pardon, c'est la faute à moi. Je recomence:
*cette statistique est non seulement erronée/ fausse/ inexacte mais en plus*...


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Otra posibilidad podría ser:

"... non seulement cette donnée n'est pas telle, mais encore..."

Un saludo,


----------



## llenadedudas

Muchas gracias a los dos!!!!!


----------



## abxis

Bonjour à tous, je voudrais savoir comment est qu' on peut dire en français "El amor de los *jóvenes* no está en el corazón, sino en *los ojos* " C'est une citation de Willian Shakespeare. Aidez-moi , S'il vouz plaît!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Debes hacernos una propuesta de traducción para respetar las normas de este foro.
Como es tu primera pregunta te indico la idea: "L'amour des jeunes ne se trouve pas dans le coeur mais bien dans les yeux".


----------



## Cenimurcia

ou alors "les jeunes n'aiment pas avec le coeur mais avec les yeux"


----------



## kristin44

"L'amour des jeunes gens n'est pas dans leur coeur mais plutôt dans leurs yeux".

J'ai ajouté 'gens' mais c'est en option, la même phrase sans 'gens' est également correcte :
"L'amour des jeunes n'est pas dans leur cœur mais plutôt dans leurs yeux".


----------



## Akhilleus

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos

​ 
J’ai vraiment du mal à comprendre le passage en gras de cette phrase en espagnol : _sino _est un mot avec lequel j’ai généralement des difficultés, mais là dans le contexte même, je ne comprends pas. Pour résumer rapidement, c’est une citation d’un homme politique des années 1930 qui parle des autres politiciens de son temps, en faisant cette comparaison :



> Apena presenciar todo esto y seguir rodeado de gentes que constituyen un manicomio, no ya suelto, *sino judicial*, porque entre su ceguera y la carencia de escrúpulos sobre los medios para mandar, están en la zona mixta de la locura y la delincuencia.


Pour l’instant, j’ai traduit ainsi : « Je suis affligé d’être témoin de tout cela et d’être toujours entouré par des gens qui constituent un asile d’aliénés, pas encore relâchés, *sauf judiciairement*, parce qu’entre leur aveuglement et l’absence de scrupules quant aux moyens pour diriger, ils sont dans la zone mixte de la folie et de la délinquance ».

J’ai un gros doute sur l’adjectif _judicial _: fait-il référence au _juicio _au sens de jugement, raison ou bien est-il relatif à la justice, au pouvoir judiciaire ? Peut-être que j’entends mal le _suelto_, et que cela pourrait mieux éclairer le _judicial _?

Avez-vous des précisions ou des suggestions à m’apporter ?

La phrase est tiré d’  ici  (p. 1336). Malheureusement, c’est une citation dans un livre. Je n’ai  pas le texte d’origine d’Alcalá-Zamora, qui donne son opinion des hommes  politiques de son temps, donc je ne peux pas indiquer ce qu’il y a dit  juste avant et juste après ce passage 

D’avance merci.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Arkhilleus:

"No + adjectif... sino + adjectif" se traduit généralement par *non pas... mais*.

Tu peux le voir en relisant tout le fil depuis le début.

Il s'agit toujours de refléter une opposition.

Et là on est bien sûr devant une métaphore, mais pour moi elle n'est pas complètement claire. Si tu pouvais nous donner la phrase entérieure et la suivante, et nous expliquer un peu plus le contexte, ça aiderait à y voir plus clair. N'oublie pas de citer la source aussi, c'est obligatoire.

Ce qui est sûr c'est que tu es face à deux adjectifs, pas deux adverbes. Le tout c'est de voir comment traduire "suelto" . Mais pas sur ce fil .

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Akhilleus

Merci de cette première piste Gévy !

  *** Le reste se trouve à présent dans un nouveau fil:
manicomio suelto/judicial
Gévy (moderadora)


----------

